# logiciel pour filmer mon OS9



## MrAbeldech (2 Octobre 2013)

salut. J'aimerais savoir si il existe encore des logiciels permettant de filmer son écran sans lag (pour le jeu minecraft) qui serait téléchargeable sur mac os9

merci pour vos réponse

Mrabeldech


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2013)

De mémoire, il me semble bien qu'il existait un tel logiciel (mais que je sois pendu si j'arrive à me souvenir de son nom). Maintenant le retrouver risque d'être une autre paire de manches, mais peut-être auras tu la chance de tomber sur un membre ayant meilleure mémoire que moi, et qui pourra te donner une piste.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2013)

Peut-être s'agit-il de Snapz-Pro 2 (compatible Mac OS 8-9) encore téléchargeable sur le site de «Macintosh Garden». Développé par la société '_Ambrosia Software_', mais plus supporté dans cette version pré-OS X.


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Peut-être s'agit-il de Snapz-Pro 2 (compatible Mac OS 8-9) encore téléchargeable sur le site de «Macintosh Garden». Développé par la société '_Ambrosia Software_', mais plus supporté dans cette version pré-OS X.



Si je me souviens bien, c'est payant, et plutôt pas mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2013)

MrAbeldech a dit:


> J&#8217;aimerais savoir si il existe encore des logiciels permettant de filmer son écran sans lag qui serait téléchargeable sur Mac OS 9



On peut virtualiser sur Mac Intel Mac OS 9 avec SheepShaver. Ça marche très bien. Tous les logiciels de Mac OS Classics fonctionnent. Ensuite, on peut enregistrer la fenêtre de Mac OS 9 (ou une partie) avec un logiciel actuel :

Démarrage de Mac OS 9 _filmé_ avec iShowU.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> On peut virtualiser sur Mac Intel Mac OS 9 avec SheepShaver. Ça marche très bien. Tous les logiciels de Mac OS Classics fonctionnent.



Ben ça, c'est faux, certains logiciels fonctionnent, mais "tous", on est très très loin du compte !

Cela dit, rien n'interdit d'essayer, mais dans les jeux, rares sont ceux ayant un graphisme un peu évolué qui fonctionnent, et même des logiciels plus communs, et à priori moins exigeants, comme Microsoft Office 98 ou 2001, par exemple, ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2013)

Pascal m'a devancé
Malheureusement de très nombreux logiciels ne fonctionnent pas avec SheepShaver. Certains ne fonctionnent pas avec Classic. Et d'autre ne fonctionnent pas en émulation, point barre
C'est assez agaçant d'ailleurs;


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Pascal m'a devancé
> Malheureusement de très nombreux logiciels ne fonctionnent pas avec SheepShaver. Certains ne fonctionnent pas avec Classic. Et d'autre ne fonctionnent pas en émulation, point barre
> C'est assez agaçant d'ailleurs;



Cela dit, il y en a quelques uns qui ne fonctionnent pas avec Classic, mais fonctionnent avec SheepShaver (et vice-versa).


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2013)

Et qu'est-ce que tu penses, *Pascal*, du jeu «Minecraft» créé en 2009 pour OS X, dont il s'agirait d'enregistrer à l'écran le déroulement sous Mac OS 9? cf. message #1


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce que tu penses, *Pascal*, du jeu «Minecraft» créé en 2009 pour OS X, dont il s'agirait d'enregistrer à l'écran le déroulement sous Mac OS 9? cf. message #1



Je n'en pense rien de particulier, vu que jusqu'à l'apparition de ce fameux post #1, j'en ignorais jusqu'à l'existence (et de plus, mon côté "collectionneur" fait que j'ai à ma disposition encore deux Mac "68K" sous OS 7.1 et 7.5.5, un Mac PPC "603" sous 7.6.1, et trois machines : deux G3 et un G4, sous OS 9.2.2 ce qui fait que chez moi, SheepShaver et Basilisk II ne servent que pour de très rares softs 68K qui nécessitent un écran couleur, vu que mes deux Mac 68K sont en 16 niveaux de gris).

Cela dit, je ne comprends pas bien la question : si le jeu a été développé en 2009 pour OS X, pourquoi veux tu le faire tourner sous OS 9


----------



## MrAbeldech (8 Novembre 2013)

bah je sais pas j'ai peut etre une des toutes premiere des versions (mac osx pas acheté il y a 8 ans)


----------

